
Ask HN: If you were buying a laptop now, what would you buy, and why? - TooSmugToFail
Bonus questions:<p>What laptop do you currently use?
Which OS do you have installed?
What do you use your laptop for?<p>Thanks!
======
dudul
Dell XPS 13. I like smaller laptop and this one, while being a 13'', is closer
to a traditional 12''.

I had a previous edition 2/3 years ago and was happy with it. Plus it has very
good support for Linux.

------
gtk40
XPS Developer Edition would be what I would buy now. I currently don't use a
personal laptop (I have a couple of old ones not in as much use though), but
only a Thinkpad W550s my employer provides.

------
svennek
I have (and love) a Thinkpad X1 Yoga, which is expensive but really nice... I
run Arch linux on it....

